# small trash can for coffee grounds, for composting?



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

I'd like to find a decent trash can for under the counter (in a cabinet) for dumping my grounds (for later composting).

The trick is I'd like to have something relatively easy to use. As in, one-handed, open the cabinet door and be able to dump the drip basket into it. Without a lot of fiddling and preferably sturdy enough to allow knocking the basket against it a few times to shake it loose.

Any suggestions? I'm willing to spend a decent bit for something that does the job. I've checked out most of the local bed/bath sorts of stores and those aren't what I'm after. Nor do I have a clear shot from above to allow for a through-counter arrangement. THAT is something I should have planned ahead of time, ah well.

So, any recommendations? Or advice on what to avoid?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

We just use an empty Folgers coffee container.
Snap on lid, handy handle made into the outside, air tight, and free. 
We use it for all our compost waste.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Are you thinking like a rollout trash can that fills a base cabinet?

We use a 2 quart rubbermaid container with a lid. It's easy to take out and clean.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

The cabinets that're available already have a drawer or a sink base, with a single door on each. I suppose I could retrofit one of them to be a pull out arrangement, but I don't really need a 'full size' trashcan there. That and it'll be only coffee grounds going into it, as it's a butler's pantry sort of arrangement with the coffee machines on it. If it were a pull out can I'd end up with regular trash being put into it. 

I'm kicking myself for not thinking about integrating the through-counter kind. I could still have one of the drawer boxes remade, either to accommodate a through-counter setup, or to omit the drawer entirely. But I'd rather avoid losing a drawer for this 'one trick pony' kind of use.

The biggest issue here is I'm not the only one that'd be emptying the grounds. My wife would also have to use it and she's notoriously slow on the uptake for going through extra steps for stuff like this. Something easy to use gets used. Too many steps and then I'm dealing with cleaning grounds up between there and the trashcan in the adjacent kitchen.

Does anyone make a roll-out shelf that can pull out with the opening of a regular hinged door? Then a can with a heavy enough lid to make a reasonable seal might work. I'd probably do something like have the shelf cut to fit the can to help hold it in place.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

How about this set up. The bin is lined with bio degradable bags. 

Where I live we have a composting program. All kitchen waste goes in there,...plate scrapings, including paper dinner napkins and meat bones. The little bag is then placed into a large green container with an animal proof lid. The truck comes around once a week to pick it up.

We also have separate blue boxes for recyable bottles and one for cardboards and newspapers. 

These containers are given out free by the municipality. 

Would you like me to mail you one minus the need for the bag liner?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

If you're going to have a coffee station, then how about a decorative
container that would grace your coffee station area. :yes:

It would sit on the counter next to the coffee pots, 
and be convenient to use. 

I can relate to the Mrs...as I know how important it is to be able 
to do everyday tasks easily, without the fuss and most importantly
without the bending; once to dig out the can and once to put it back.
oh, my aching back...

I like this one, especially the red one...


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

creeper said:


> Where I live we have a composting program. All kitchen waste goes in there,...plate scrapings, including paper dinner napkins and meat bones. The little bag is then placed into a large green container with an animal proof lid. The truck comes around once a week to pick it up.


Hey, that's about what I have in mind! Any identifiable markings on the outside that would let me find the supplier and buy one like it online?


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Two Knots said:


> It would sit on the counter...


Nice as those might be, we're not putting anything on the counter. The mission here is keeping things clear of the counter. Obviously the machines go there, but really, nothing else. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## Lelani (Feb 28, 2014)

Sounds like you want a mounted mini-trash can. There are a bunch on Amazon (won't let me link)


----------



## Stumpzzz (Nov 4, 2013)

I was going to go with a 5gl paint bucket and use the lid it comes with. It's a decent size and lid snaps on tight to prevent animals from getting into it, plus it has the handle. Affordable and available all over basically.


----------



## jharris79 (Jan 31, 2014)

If you know anyone in Ontario Canada they can send you one - it's part of the composting program there. Hope the OP worked that out when they posted


----------

